

Not everyone likes Dropship - jstreebin
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110425/15541514030/dropbox-tries-to-kill-off-open-source-project-with-dmca-takedown.shtml

======
mrkurt
As far as I can tell, this story is suffering severely from the telephone
effect.

Some points:

1) As I understand it, Dropbox didn't remove the file, they removed _public_
access to it. The file was still in the account, on attached computers, etc.

2) There was no DMCA takedown notice, there was an accidental notification
sent to a user saying "we've received a takedown notice and acted on it".
Dropbox didn't actually send anyone a formal takedown notice.

------
wladimir
Oh man can this die please... Why is techcrunch simply recycling a blog post,
without taking its latter corrections into account.

~~~
arashf
I know - right? :-).

(wladimir wrote dropship)

~~~
yid
Techcrunch/Techdirt simply recycling a misleading, provocative headline for
pageviews? Color me shocked, _shocked_.

------
Queue29
This article is garbage.

